# usb auf rs-232 adapter problem



## martin-albrecht (27. August 2009)

ich brauche eure hilfe
ich hatte die idee mir einen htpc in ferner zukunft zu bauen
und jetzt hatte ich mir einfach mal nen usb zu rs232 adapter gekauft um einen infrarot fernbedienungs epfänger zu bauen 
und da liegt das problem , weil ich das ding unter windows 7 nihct installiert bekomme
ich hab als erstes den treiber runtergeladen und installiert 
das hieß irgendwie PL-2303
und das problem ist immer wenn ich den adapter reinstecke dann veruscht windows selbst treiber zu suchen,findet aber keine 

ich hab auf dem pc windows 7 und den adapter gibts auf amazon :
USB to Seriell RS232 Adapter auf 9+25Pol, LPT COM: Amazon.de: Elektronik

bzw: "
*USB to Seriell RS232 Adapter auf 9+25Pol, LPT COM" 
*

danke im vorraus 
mfg maddin


----------



## kelevra (27. August 2009)

Wenn Windows den Dialog zur Treibersuche öffnet kannst du ja manuell eine Quelle angeben. Hast du versucht da mal die Treiber CD anzugeben?


----------



## martin-albrecht (27. August 2009)

ja hab ich
Aber windows zeigt mir dann das keine treiber datein gefunden wurden obwohl auf der cd .inf datein sind


----------



## dot (27. August 2009)

Mal die Rezessionen gelesen?

_Achtung: Entgegen der Beschreibung ist dieser Adapter mit Windows Vista nicht kompatibel! Jegliche Versuche Ihn in Betrieb zu nehmen scheiterten - trotz vorhandenem technischen Know-How. Im Internet lassen sich ebenfalls keine aktuellen Treiber finden, da dieses Produkt keinen Hersteller (billiges No-Name-Produkt) zu haben scheint; die direkt für den Chipsatz angebotenen Treiber funktioneren jedenfalls auch nicht._


----------



## martin-albrecht (28. August 2009)

aber wieso,schreibt dann jmd anders dass er den adapter zum anschluss an einen receiver nutzen kann und warum ist auf der cd dann überhaupt ein vistatreiber vorhanden
Wie kann man eig *.inf treiber installieren??
Windows erkennt den adapter eig aberr der treiber funzt nicht


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2009)

martin-albrecht schrieb:


> ich brauche
> 
> bzw: "
> *USB to Seriell RS232 Adapter auf 9+25Pol, LPT COM"
> ...



ja so ist das , die Hersteller geizen sparen die Anschlüsse ein, die aber der ein oder andere braucht und dann hat man mit so einem Adapter eine sehr instabile Sache ,
wo für brauchst du diesen Anschlüsse ?
Drucker/Modem ?

ich würde mir die MBs mal genau an kucken vor dem Kauf (!) 
manche MBs haben zwar keinen  RS232  mehr ,aber dafür einen Anschluss auf dem Bord, da braucht man nur ein Slot Blech mit passen Stecker  im Bios den 232 aktiveren und schon ist das Problem erlegt


----------



## martin-albrecht (28. August 2009)

ich will mir mit dem adapter einen infrarotempfänger für eine fernbedienung bauen 
als beispiel hab ich Stick it in the D-sub genommen
mein mainboard hat keinen solchen anschluss
weiß hier vllt. jmd. wie man *.inf teriber installiert??


----------



## martin-albrecht (28. August 2009)

och habe den adapter jetzt zum funktionieren gebracht
wie ich das gemacht hab weiß ich nicht
ich hab den treiber deinstalliert und dann wollte ich den pc neu starten aber dann hab ich den usb stecker nochmal reingesteckt und auf einmal gings


----------



## rebel4life (30. August 2009)

Die USB auf RS232 Adapter von Delock laufen unter Vista x64, aber so hast du dein Problem ja schon gelöst.

Manche Boards haben auch einen Anschluss für einen IR Empfänger, erspart dir die Bastlerei füt einen mit RS232, man kann auch einen einfachen Empfänger für USB schnell selbst bauen.


----------



## martin-albrecht (30. August 2009)

wie kann ich denn einen ir empfänger für usb bauen ohne irgendwelche fummeligen smd platinen zu löten?
ich hab keinen adapter von delock sondern irgend son billig teil  
aber weil ich mir jetzt schon den adapter gekauft hab und das gleich 2 mal bau ich das jetzt mitm seriell anschluss
die teile dafür liegen bei mir zu hause in massen rum


----------



## rebel4life (30. August 2009)

Attiny2313 oder Attiny45, die Mikrocontroller musst du halt programmieren, von Pollin gibt es für das einen Bausatz, der kostet 15€, damit kann man die meisten Mikrocontroller aus der ATmega Reihe programmieren.

Auf der Seite OCinside gibt es Bauanleitungen für einen USB Empfänger, aber auch so sollte man ziemlich viele im Netz finden.


----------

